# Gentle Winds Slays Em'



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

http://www.thedestinlog.com/news/anglers-15883-snapper-greg.html


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

did yall leave any


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

That is quite a pile of fish but heck there are 20 people in the picture, split those fish 20 ways and it doesn't look so crazy. I wouldn't have any desire for the shark, AJ, or tuna myself but if those people like them, more power to them.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have to say, those sharks look pretty nasty and the one on the far left looks like a dusky (prohibited). Those beeliners and scamp are nice though.


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Im not sure why thats even newsworthy.


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

I have to admit somthing about this picture really bothers me.. I know there are allot of people there but the catch just seems excessive.. It may be legal but really do you need that many fish ? Sharks too ? I eat fish just like everyone else but I like to think that I take my 1 or 2 fish and leave the rest for another day.. I guess thats why we have imposed limits.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

I generally agree with the above comments, but I suppose I would rather look at that than pictures of a commecial catch.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

For the local fisherman who fishes all the time like most of us do, a few fish a trip is all we need. We can catch more the next weekend. For the few that work insane hours and save up half the year to fish one of these 36hr trips. Ranging up to $1000 a person, i would like to stock my freezer for that price. I think that if they stayed within the law, this trip can be justified easily. Except maybe the shark. Would have left those.


----------



## Hendrik (Aug 18, 2008)

have to admit somthing about this picture really bothers me.. I know there are allot of people there but the catch just seems excessive.. It may be legal but really do you need that many fish ? Sharks too ? I eat fish just like everyone else but I like to think that I take my 1 or 2 fish and leave the rest for another day.. I guess thats why we have imposed limits.


+1


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

yea man no reason to kill the sharks when you have all that fish. i would understand if they were black tips but yea they look like duskys.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

jdhkingfisher said:


> yea man no reason to kill the sharks when you have all that fish. i would understand if they were black tips but yea they look like duskys.


The one on the left is definitely a Dusky and the one on the right is most likely a Silky. Neither are bull sharks like the article mentioned and Dusky's are illegal to take. Not trying to be a know-it-all but if you are going to kill everything you catch at least try to stay legal, or at least LEARN the differences so you know if its legal or not.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

The fin fish - no problem - as said above divide by the number of folks and I bet that other than red snapper I bet they did not bump up against any other limits. 

The sharks - can't say I approve, but folks don't need my approval to catch and keep fish - but if that is in fact a dusky - well.....


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

There are fish on the board and in the pile that look to be not much longer than your hand, if that big... there is no reason for that :thumbdown:


----------



## reely blessed (Oct 23, 2007)

Heard they only brought one filet knife.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm pretty sure if 4 or 5 of us with boats meet at a dock and throw our catch on the deck it would look just like this, or even worse/better. What's the difference?

I prefer seeing this to exporting our fishery. These are either locals, who pay tax dollars, or they're tourists who have paid real good $ in travel & lodging, way more than the commercial take pays in taxes.

This is the best solution to FLORIDA'S fishery. Come catch it! NOT WE'LL SHIP IT TO YOU.

rant over........(for now)


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

If two people limit out and keep two snapper then I have no problem with 20 people who came in town, stayed in a hotel, ate at local restaurants, kept a boat and crew employed(esp. after closed seasons and BP),etc keeping a limit of fish. Most of the people I know who keep 1 snapper per person are those who can't catch more than that so they think that's all that's there. As for the sharks!!!!!!!!!! If you wade fish the bay or dive and shoot fish I'd doubt you'd have the same opinion. There's nothing now to harvest them since the long-lining has been curtailed(thank God). So if we take the smaller kids on the food chain, who's harvesting the apex guys. Balance, not emotion should rule the water.


----------

